# Videos ohne Ton



## roseblumentopf (25. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab ein Problem und zwar werden Videos unter Linux ohne Ton abgespielt. Aber mp3 oder wav Dateien laufen ohne Probleme.

Habe Suse Linux 9.3


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

Mit welchem Player guckst Du denn?
Und welchen WindowManager nutzt Du?


----------



## roseblumentopf (25. Oktober 2005)

Mit Kaffeine...also das Bild ist einwandfrei, nur es kommt halt kein Ton, obwohl komischerweise bei allen anderen Anwendungen der Ton geht.

Hab KDE


Brauch ich vielleicht noch irgendwelche Codecs? Es ist eigentlich eine ganz normale mpg Datei.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

Kannst Du in Kaffeine reine Audio-Dateien abspielen?

Vielleicht mal in die Config von Kaffeine schauen und gucken ob als Audio-Ausgabe Arts genutzt wird. Darueber laeuft unter KDE in der Regel der Sound.


----------



## roseblumentopf (25. Oktober 2005)

Ich mal geguckt und er zeigt mir bei Audiokanal überhaupt nichts an.
Reine Audio-Dateien spielt er auch nicht wirklich ab, also er springt dann immer wieder zu der datei, die als letztes abgespielt wurde.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

Kannst Du irgendwo einstellen was zur Audio-Ausgabe genutzt werden soll? OSS, Alsa, Arts, etc.

Hab Kaffeine nicht drauf, sonst wuerd ich mal fix nachsehen.


----------



## roseblumentopf (25. Oktober 2005)

Nee, kann ich nicht das ist ja der Mist.
Hab mir jetzt mal ne avi-Datei gezogen, da spielt er den Ton ab, aber zeigt kein Bild...
Ich brech hier gleich zusammen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

Ist das ein unkomprimiertes Avi oder ein DivX/Xvid?
Da koennte es sein, dass Du den entsprechenden Codec brauchst.
Aber es ist schon was komisch, dass Du da Ton hast.


----------



## roseblumentopf (25. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaub ist ne ganz normale unkomprimierte avi-Datei.
Wo bekomme ich den Codecs her und wie installiere ich die Hab noch nicht so lange Linux


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

http://www.xvid.org
Dort bekommst Du den XviD-Codec, der kann auch einige (oder vielleicht sogar alle?) DivX-Files abspielen.

AviFile bringt eigene Binaries mit, und es gibt auch, wenn ich mich recht erinner, den Original DivX-Codec auf divx.com fuer Linux zum Download.


----------



## roseblumentopf (25. Oktober 2005)

Gut vielen Dank, ich werd das erstmal ausprobieren...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

Ich wuensche Dir viel Erfolg, und viel Spass mit Linux.


----------



## roseblumentopf (25. Oktober 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und viel Spass mit Linux.



wollen wir es hoffen


----------



## roseblumentopf (25. Oktober 2005)

So ich hab mir die Codecs jetzt gezogen. Aber wie installiere ich die? Sind Archiv-Dateien(tar.gz und tar.bz2)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

Den XviD-Codec wirst Du wohl kompilieren muessen.
Ich schau gleich mal ob dort das gute, alte ./configure && make && make install zum tragen kommt oder ob dieser Codec eine Ausnahme darstellt.
Bei DivX muss ich auch mal schauen.
Das Problem ist, dass oft auch die Player neu kompiliert werden muessen um die Codecs nutzen zu koennen.
Aber es ist auch moeglich, dass das nicht noetig ist.


----------



## roseblumentopf (25. Oktober 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Den XviD-Codec wirst Du wohl kompilieren muessen.



Wie mache ich so etwas? Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

Du entpackst das Archiv, wechselt in das neue Verzeichnis und dort in das Unterverzeichnis build/generic.
Dort kannst Du dann folgende Schritte durchfuehren:

```
./configure
make
make install
```
Das war's.


----------

